# Hello from an innovative Closet Beekeeper in Japan trying to #SaveOurBees



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

I am really happy I stumbled across this forum and spent hrs learning about cover crops... something that they do not use in Japan and I will use for my Shinto Bee Sanctuary and my river bee farm I an just getting going. My bees are dying... well, all bees are dying thanks to us...

Hello, everyone. My name is Michael J. Trout. I am the Founder and CEO of the FOUNDUPS and its Open Startup framework. Last August watched, by accident, the Vanishing of the Bees and it jolted my paradigm and got me thinking about bees... It dawned on me that in 6 years of living in Japan I have NEVER need a honey bee and possibly 1 or 2 bumblebees. I grew up in the UK and remember seeing bees everywhere! 

In march I launched #SaveOurBees, Going KONY 2012 for Bees and Beekeeping Japan. The idea is to take what worked from Kony2012 and apply it to a non-entity driven movement where we encourage folks to get proactive by joining or setting up FACEBOOK groups (TownHalls), signing/creating petitions to stop new, super pesticides called systemic pesticides that are crashing bees everywhere and setting up pesticide free zones. I am setting up a secret bee sanctuary in my village Shinto Shrine. 

Japan is the #1 user of pesticides in the world and the effects of it is VERY evident. Here is a video I took a couple of days ago. 





Please linkup with me on FaceBook if you want to connect and chat. I have no help or mentors in Japan and doing everything by watching YouTube videos on the QT since my In-Law rice farmers are dead against me beekeeping. Thus I call myself the Closet Beekeeper In Japan. 

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Vermillion (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome!

I saw the video on what the Japanese honeybees did to the hornet scout. Very impressive!!

Are you keeping apis cerana?


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site..


----------



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

I have yet to see any Japanese bees. I think I had one come check out my hive of western bees, but I am not sure... I also have set up a bait Japanese Trunk hive


----------

